# 1994 Merlin MTB - NEW IN THE BOX!



## kscycler (Aug 12, 2009)

I was at the LBS yesterday, looking at a road bike for GF. Sales guys mentions that he has a Merlin MTB in the basement, brand new, never ridden, never sold. Brings it up, and it's a beauty. Full XTR, Crossmax Wheels, don't remember the fork. Clearly brand new. Price tag was $4,999 but sales guy says they have $3,000 in it, but make the owner an offer. Story continues that the bike was returned to Merlin to have the 1" head tube replaced by a 1-1/8 head tube. Supposedly a 1994 model, although it has a head badge on it (added when the head tube was replaced?) Any idea what this beauty might be worth. It's gnawing on me....


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*94 Merlin MTB*

My buddy raced with one of those in '95 and the few rides I had on it were sweet. 1994 also was the year they introduced the Merlin Newsboy, a limited production of 100 that still pulls $5-10K when they rarely come up for sale. I assume the one you are looking at is the hardtail model MTB? My buddy paid over $4k for his 94 back then, XTR everything and he did turn in a warranty claim on the frame (chainstay weld). Offer the LBS $1000 with no warranty, see how they react to cash in hand. You will love that bike if you get it.


----------



## kscycler (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I'd sure like to stumble across a Newsboy, especially one that's never been outside. I was really watching when this one came out the door from the back room, and it's no slouch, believe me. It does have a suspension fork, but I don't recall the manufacturer (wasn't RockShox, but started with an M as I recall). It's really the NIB aspect that's got me so excited; I wonder if there are actually any MTB that old that have never been ridden. It's almost like finding a new 1965 Mustang in a garage. I don't think 
$1000 will get the bike bought (the XTR is worth almost that, I'm thinking) and the frame will fetch $800 on eBay, but I will hold up my credit card and see what happens. More to follow...


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

As I remember, Merlin shipped those MTB frames only out in a wood crate and the LBS or customer built it to order so it could have almost any specs. Possibly a Marzocchi fork, they were popular then. And that is the thing, it almost sounds like they built it for someone who backed out of the deal, and they put parts on it that they had in the shop. Which might mean that $3,000 they have in it is retail numbers, not the LBS cost,... and even less if that LBS sponsored a race team back then.

And if you do get it for close to $1000 you will be forever known in that bike shop as the "guy that stole the Merlin out of our basement"!


----------



## kscycler (Aug 12, 2009)

Tucson_2011 said:


> As I remember, Merlin shipped those MTB frames only out in a wood crate and the LBS or customer built it to order so it could have almost any specs. Possibly a Marzocchi fork, they were popular then. And that is the thing, it almost sounds like they built it for someone who backed out of the deal, and they put parts on it that they had in the shop. Which might mean that $3,000 they have in it is retail numbers, not the LBS cost,... and even less if that LBS sponsored a race team back then.
> 
> And if you do get it for close to $1000 you will be forever known in that bike shop as the "guy that stole the Merlin out of our basement"!


I went to the LBS this afternoon and talked to the (rational) sales guy, a friend who rides road and tri with us. He said he'd love to get the bike out of the basement, but the (female) owner had a hard time letting go of older, retro things. I asked what "they" wanted for it, and he said it was in the computer at $3,200. I said it should be closer to $2,000, and that was that. Got a phone call about an hour later from the sales guy, said he'd talked to the owner, and she was willng to take $2,200 for the bike, and the shop would "lose $1,000 on the deal."

So, it's negotiable and they seem willing to deal. The question is, what's it worth?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

2.2k isn't bad. I mean vintage homegrowns and paramounts used for over a decade almost still fetch 1k so NIB Ti XTR isn't exactly a ripoff at 2.2k. 

What you need to ask yourself is... do you really care about disc mounts? Because frankly, I don't... and neither to those riding their homegrowns.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

$2,200 including tax, new tires and rubber, prepped and ready to ride? Merlin is not in business anymore, so there is no warranty from them, will the LBS cover the fork at least? Today, you can buy a NIB classic bike, if you try to sell it down the road you won't be able to ask for the NIB premium anymore, so you have to love this bike and keep it a while. This is the hard tail model, right? Best mountain bike I ever rode, but I don't like many full suspension bikes.

Oh, and you still need to get the GF a bike, maybe you can use that purchase to negotiate a little more,...


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

If the bike fits it's well worth the money. Grab it and enjoy. If you find that you need discs later any quality Ti builder can add those. I have an old Ti Diamondback in the garage that moots,added disc mounts to for $500. It's 18 years old and still rides like new! . 
That Merlin's quality is far better than most frames made today.
I would also check in with this thread over on MTBRs Vintage,Retro forum if you want more info. But beware, if you post this info over there, someone will figure out where that bike is and be on the phone with the shops owner tiring to steal it from you.


----------



## kscycler (Aug 12, 2009)

The '94 Merlin is a 19.5" frame with '97 XTR drivetrain, Bontrager stem, bars, seat post and seat, and Manitou Mars Elite fork. Crossmax wheels and specialized tires, all completely brand new. The chainrings show no wear whatsoever, and I truly believe it's never been outside the bike shop. The 1" head tube as been replaced (so the LBS says) with a 1-1/8 head tube (by Merlin). This may be validated ( guess) by the fact that the head tube now has a head badge and not a decal. Dare I say this is the oldest brand new Merlin MTB in the world? It's hanging in my basement bike room, with the price tag ($4,999) dangling from the bars.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice, post some pics over on the Mtbr vintage,retro classic board, those guys will freak on it.


----------



## kscycler (Aug 12, 2009)

sbsbiker said:


> Nice, post some pics over on the Mtbr vintage,retro classic board, those guys will freak on it.


If it ever quits snowing, I'll get some pics and post on both sites. Thanks!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

um, crossmax wheels and Mars forks are later than 1994. I think both of those things came out in 2000? And they _replaced the headtube???_ I can't imagine a person that would replace a headtube on an unridden bike, especially when marzocchi had been making good quality 1" suspension forks for a good number of years.

No matter what, it is worth 2,200. But there is something funny about this story.


----------



## glhudson (Oct 7, 2009)

did this bike ever get bought?


----------



## fiataccompli (Jul 27, 2008)

I love early Merlins!


----------



## kscycler (Aug 12, 2009)

glhudson said:


> did this bike ever get bought?


Bike is hanging in my basement bike room, waiting to be ridden by someone who loves it.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

kscycler said:


> Bike is hanging in my basement bike room, waiting to be ridden by someone who loves it.


Better send it to me then. I'll love it.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Did they really replace the headtube?


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

We need pics!


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

It sounds too small for you Laffeaux. Pics would be cool. I would like to see what the head tube swap looks like.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

kscycler said:


> I was at the LBS yesterday, looking at a road bike for GF. Sales guys mentions that he has a Merlin MTB in the basement, brand new, never ridden, never sold. Brings it up, and it's a beauty. Full XTR, Crossmax Wheels, don't remember the fork. Clearly brand new. Price tag was $4,999 but sales guy says they have $3,000 in it, but make the owner an offer. Story continues that the bike was returned to Merlin to have the 1" head tube replaced by a 1-1/8 head tube. Supposedly a 1994 model, although it has a head badge on it (added when the head tube was replaced?) Any idea what this beauty might be worth. It's gnawing on me....


Kscycler, post this question over to our sister forum. These are the guys that you should be talking too.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/


----------

